# msconfig?



## Sergo (27. Juni 2004)

HI! 
Hätte da mal eine Frage. GIbt es wie in Windows den Befehl 'msconfig' auch in Linux ?Halt um zu sehen, welche Programme oder Anwendungen beim Booten gestartet werden? Ich hab so an die 73 Prozesse laufen, wenn ich Linux(SuSE9.0) komplett gestartet hab. Welche Anwendungen kann ich da beenden oder nicht ? Bei Windows kann ich wie bekannt die Prozesse des Benützers beenden,.ist das bei Linux auch so ? 

thx


----------



## Ben Ben (27. Juni 2004)

also bei RedHat und YellowDog gibts da sowas wie chkconfig, damit kannst du dir für jedes Runlevel anschauen, welche Prozesse gestartet werden und diese auch pro Runlevel definieren. Aber wie das gegenstück unter Suse heisst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ToniCE (27. Juni 2004)

Im YAST2 solltest du finden, was du suchst. Schau mal im Handbuch nach Bootvorgang, Dienste und sowas. Ist schon ewig her dass ich mal ne SuSE drauf hatte, aber man macht (fast) alles mit YAST, bzw. jetzt YAST2.


----------

